# Plumbers - Do you listen to music while working (dependent on work detail)



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

As new construction plumbers, I can see a longstanding job where there is just open areas in a big building, non-interfering I can see it as a no brainer.

In service plumbing, there are only a handful of situations available that it is even plausible.


There are only a few times I can do it. Faucet replacements in the wall where I'm sitting in the tub for some time, water heater replacement or water softener installation. If I'm doing a kitchen sink install/rework, maybe.

Has to be where it's not affecting anything what the customer is doing, nothing that has them turning up tvs or what not.


To define the radio...

The only "music" I can listen to and keep all parties happy would be WGUC which is classical music. No rock, no heavy metal or country music that someone would object to. Classical/orchestra music always creates a welcoming of sorts, almost creates a work atmosphere that is domineering from what the last guy did. 

I've had people chime in and discuss the classical music with me, and then I bring up (for example) how many players I've worked for in the CSO (Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra) and what I did for them. 

Yes, I'll listen to "other" music if I'm working in an empty house, but that's it.

But most of all, I'll work listening to local talk AM radio. Nothing Political AT ALL. That's the worse thing you can do. But local radio is "safe" and I just keep almost inaudible, slightly above where I can catch bits and pieces of local conversations of what's happening in my area.

I've had people ask me before I started, "Would you like a radio on?" 
or
They'll turn on their radio in another part of the house and listen to the exact same station after hearing the topic of convo on the radio.

Now in the spring, I listen to the Cincinnati Reds for an entirely different reason than most; the nostalgia sounds of Marty Brennaman and the times my dad used to listen to it working on the weekends at the house, me growing up as a kid.

As I've aged I've been wanting to relive these timess of past because someday that's going to change. 

People in my area are by default a Cincinnati Reds fan and they love hearing it play. Rarely have I had anyone say no to the idea. Of course, certain customers you walk into their home and they have a radio going...then it's not needed.

Had a few that heard my radio playing and came in, started a discussion and then I turn the radio off and work in convo the rest of the way.

It's not a bad thing...it's a way to pass the time on a job that might take more than a couple/three hours.

Listening to myself work is destructive, and I cannot stand it. 

Keep in mind that the entire work industry has gravitated to this idea of using background music into their workplace. Not all; some workplaces are too dangerous for such noise levels but in the regular, it's common practice.

If I'm called to a house to fix numerous items in a home, all over the house? No radio, ever. Reworking the water lines in a basement all day? Yes, I'm going for the radio.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I like to rock out when working, but the customer isn't paying me to infect their ears with brand of death metal. Im a plumber not a DJ.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

no way


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If I am doing a sewer repair (dig up) or a several hour job like a Tankless install I pull out my Milwaukee radio and fire it up. I tune into what ever station comes in the strongest, that I can enjoy. In some cases that is News Radio only.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

No, and I have been known to unplug other trades radios as I find it slows down production..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> No, and I have been known to unplug other trades radios as I find it slows down production..


I have too.....you get dirty looks. I also told a contractor to go outside when he answers his phone because i was tired of hearing his conversations. They always have it turned up so loud its full of distortion. I had a dental equipment tech runnng his mouth yesterday......I was in a bad mood and I got kinda loud with him. I have no patience anymore for ignorance from another sub.. If they start spouting off bullshit like this guy was they get a correction.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

On service no, on new or remodels i throw in the mp3 with ear buds and put the phone on vibrate. Got a cheapy off of ebay for $30 so if i break it not a big deal.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> No, and I have been known to unplug other trades radios as I find it slows down production..


 The first journeyman i worked with actually kicked the radio out of the dash of the work truck while going down the road because a rap song came on the top 40 station. The impressive part is that he was driving, reached up and mule kicked out radio and just kept on driving.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

good music all the time.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

14 out of 16 who participated in this poll have suggested they listen to music. 

I'm heading out to install a PRV/EXP tank for a customer and I know already that there won't be time for a radio to play.


It's not even a "must have" either.


Tomorrow and tuesday though between two jobs (toilet flange replacement and battery backup sump pump replacement) I'll have the radio on. Going to be at both for a considerable time. If the talk radio goes off on a tangent, I switch to classical and the customer loves it.

The dude is rocking out to symphony!


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> The first journeyman i worked with actually kicked the radio out of the dash of the work truck while going down the road because a rap song came on the top 40 station. The impressive part is that he was driving, reached up and mule kicked out radio and just kept on driving.


 I think they have anger management classes for that. I hate rap too but........



On topic:
When I did construction I used to listen to a local Jazz station. Good music to plumb to. It's the only time I listen to jazz. My music tastes usually lean a little more towards the head bangin' variety.:wallbash:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its noise pollution on the jobsite. Most of the time its some guy who cant afford a decent radio either...its some crappy radio with a coat hanger for an antenna and so distorted from be cranked up. Not that I'm a prude but I dont like loud music of its not studio quality.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I know what you're speaking of, large area and someone has the radio cranked up. That'll never fly in a customer's home though.

I set up my radio where I have to be working right next to it to hear it, otherwise walking away you won't.

If I could do the ear pod deal without a wire I'd do that instead...


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

This should probably be under pet peeves but like the master said it is a distraction on the job site. some play it too loud others play music that is inappropiate (like rap) not that I don't like some rap but when the mo fo's and b------ come out I find that music too rude and offensive to be played anywhere in public. If you want to listen to that crap do it at home where no one else has to hear it. That includes cruising down the road with the base so loud it rattles the bottles on a shelf in a store as it goes by. We had a kid that use to work for us and he would always be late and he could never figure out how the boss knew what time he came in. The secret was that he played his radio so loud you could hear him coming a 1/4 mile away, so you always knew when he was coming. By the way that kid has lost about 50 % of his hearing the last time I saw him.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I sometimes play music, and I'm a trance-head (psychedelic or goa trance), so most North American people HATE my music. But I have an iPod Nano 2G, and a great set of lightweight headphones (*HATE* earbuds - painful, bad sounding things), so I don't bother people with my music. And if someone else is playing their kind of noise I can listen to my own without getting into a fight.

What I hate worst about radios on job sites is the morons playing country music (music for the hard-of-thinking) ultra loud. Then, as if that weren't painful enough, they feel the need to sing along! :furious::furious:

Second worst is the religious crazies and their hideous noise. Religious radio is incredibly bad, totally plagiarized music (they do nothing original) with "Jesus" stuffed in every so often so the crazies think it's good. Usually played distorted-screaming-loud on unbelievably junk radios.

I once saw a GC who had had enough of the screaming-loud noise of a sub-trade "drop" a 2x10 on their radio (he smashed it to death). They had been asked nicely multiple times to turn it down a little, but were a$$es about it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*anything but country*

I like jazz, mellow like stevie wonder stuff....

80s , old rock and roll... golden oldies....

I can listen to anything but *country...*

that seems to just melt my mind and take me into a very strange hillbilley zone ......
way too depressing..


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't mind if my guys listen to the radio. Other trades wishes also have to be respected as far as music type and volume. 

Common courtesy goes a long way.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I don't mind if my guys listen to the radio. *Other trades wishes also have to be respected as far as music type and volume.*
> 
> Common courtesy goes a long way.


like pulling up on a job late and the mexicans beat you to it


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> like pulling up on a job late and the mexicans beat you to it


 
Not really but, mkay.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> No, and I have been known to unplug other trades radios as I find it slows down production..


 I once had a thing with a carpenter on a job. He was playing super loud, obnoxious music. Couldnt concentrate. I would go turn the radio down. He would turn it back up. Old Dewalt POS. So after an hour of this, I go over and smash it with a hammer, Destroyed it but good. 

Handed him $100.00.

That was the last time he played a loud radio.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i usually use a 4 ft. peice of copper for my antenna, works great!!!! only listen to music on big jobs. OH by the way im glad i dont use much pex because i wouldnt have a antenna for my radio !!!! :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Radio/I pod*

It depends on the job.. 

When I'm running excavator,backhoe, or skid steer I listen to my MP3 Player with wireless head phones.:thumbup: I preffer to listen to rap (2pac and emenim or how ever you spell his name) when I dig, can't figure out why? I think it's the beat of the music?

I pull out the radio on big jobs but don't so loud I can't think!! I hate that when a Radio is so loud can't hear yourself think!

I listen from Country, Heavy Metal, Rock, Rap, and Christian rock and rap. 

As one poster said :

Second worst is the religious crazies and their hideous noise. Religious radio is incredibly bad, totally plagiarized music (they do nothing original) with "Jesus" stuffed in every so often so the crazies think it's good. Usually played distorted-screaming-loud on unbelievably junk radios.

There is a station I can pick up here in Indiana called K-Love I believe they are nation wide (not sure) They are nothing like you are complaining about.. If I can think of something to compare it with it would be like tempo of Rush or Steve MIller Band. Now ther is a few I don't like on there I don't like due to slow tempo. Heck I played it for week in the truck and my Apprentice didn't even notice it was a christian station. Thought it was a light rock station.:laughing:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Years ago, when I was plumbing houses, I'd have rock going all the time to keep the rhythm going. I think I worked faster and really I don't remember listening to the music - just tuned it out.

Now, I almost never listen to music, and if I did, I'd be in the house alone and I'd have to be there at least a few hours, and I'd use an MP3 player with headphones or buds. I get most of my listening done on the road and have an adapter to hook the MP3 player to the truck radio.


----------



## coolwater (Oct 17, 2009)

i agree that in most cases it slows production.. i have had jobs where I leave to get parts and come back and a mysterious radio appears with loud rap music playing (this is Atl you know).. and all my guys are trying their hardest to look deep into their work as if there's no music playing.. I just change the station to hard rock and turn it up louder.. that is usually the end of that battle.. 
I just find it imposing to the other trades to have a radio playing music.. i mean how do you know everyone listens to the same thing? Is there a vote? No.. Then you get the spanish guys listening to the circus music as if EVRYONE speaks spanish.. WTF!
Turn off the noise and go to work..

Never tried the classical route tho.. That might actually work in my favor


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I should of mentioned the one-on-one type of use, meaning use of the radio when you're working by yourself or just a couple people, one trade in the home or work place.

From the poll though it seems that the majority like to listen to music while working. 


When I listen to the radio...it just drowns out either what I'm pissed about, what I have to do later, how much pain I'm in...so forth.


I zone out and become workaholic mode until the job is done. It can't be any worse than a phone constantly ringing! :furious:


----------

